# Hamilton Electric Pacer



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought this watch and I am delighted:










This has a Rockford Screw advertising dial - the first one that I have seen for sale. There is a nice write up in Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future" about Hamilton's advertising dials. You can buy a copy of the book here:

Rene is now a member of this forum and I know that he'd be pleased to sign a copy for you!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Way to go Martinus!

Is that a 10k GF version w/the 500A mvmnt.?

Saweeeet!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll be honest and say that it doesn't do it for me, I'm afraid.

The drawings used as hour markers look quite crude, which is a shame.

No disrespect intended, I don't think it's works as well as the standard Pacer dials though.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice find, Dave.







Am I right in recalling that you have a GE model as well?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Way to go Martinus!
> 
> Is that a 10k GF version w/the 500A mvmnt.?
> 
> Saweeeet!


10k gf but 505 movement.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> I'll be honest and say that it doesn't do it for me, I'm afraid.
> 
> The drawings used as hour markers look quite crude, which is a shame.
> 
> No disrespect intended, I don't think it's works as well as the standard Pacer dials though.


Well "screw" you (just joking).


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Nice find, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you again here, John.

I do have a GE dialed Pacer, and another advertising dial with a "leaf" emblem on it. No one seems to know who this was for. Picture attached (sorry it's such a crappy photo).










For completeness sake, here's the GE dialed Pacer:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be honest and say that it doesn't do it for me, I'm afraid.
> ...


 :crybaby: :tongue2:

Now that GE dial really is the business


----------



## Bad Juju (Oct 28, 2010)

I have to agree with Who. Me?. When I first saw the description for this watch I thought that it might have actual molded nuts and bolts for the hour markers. I was kind of let down when I saw the printed (silkscreened?) markers. I will admit that in the world of Pacers it is unique. 

I have an Everest II that i am putting together and I obtained an NOS presentation dial on eBay (you might have seen it) with "RP" printed on it. I have no idea what company RP was for and neither does my watchmaker. I'd post pics but I am actually out of town on business this week.

Still... ANY Pacer is a cool Pacer! Except the AMC Pacer... that thing was uuuuuuGLY!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Bad Juju said:


> I have to agree with Who. Me?. When I first saw the description for this watch I thought that it might have actual molded nuts and bolts for the hour markers. I was kind of let down when I saw the printed (silkscreened?) markers. I will admit that in the world of Pacers it is unique.
> 
> Still... ANY Pacer is a cool Pacer! Except the AMC Pacer... that thing was uuuuuuGLY!


Nope... they are wrong man... that is definitely a period, vintage dial! Awesome!

I think I have to disagree about the AMC Pacer as well... it grew on me and then it started getting popular in movies too.


----------



## Bad Juju (Oct 28, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Bad Juju said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with Who. Me?. When I first saw the description for this watch I thought that it might have actual molded nuts and bolts for the hour markers. I was kind of let down when I saw the printed (silkscreened?) markers. I will admit that in the world of Pacers it is unique.
> ...


Please allow me to clarify... I never had any doubt that the above Pacer has an original authentic period correct presentation dial. I read the eBay description before I got a good look at the photos and I imagined it to have gold "3D" screws, nuts, and bolts as hour markers. Based on my false assumptions I was a little disappointed to see that the hour markers were painted on. That's all. 

However, I stand by my statement that the AMC Pacer is an ugly car. 

Shaun


----------

